# Silent Film Scores



## Braitman (Feb 21, 2019)

Hello, folks:

I'm a music appraiser and my current assignment is researching values of a large library of original silent film music scores. Mostly these are classical and popular music scores with notation about how to play parts during particular scenes of the movies. But some are original scores for specific movies.

Question: Does anyone know of a good source for purchasing these kinds of original, vintage scores (and their parts)? Anyone have experience in researching music for silent films?

Thanks!

Stephen


----------



## YaniDee (Feb 22, 2019)

There is interesting info and free historical cue sheets here ..(search engines come in handy!)

Silent Film Sound & Music Archive
http://www.sfsma.org/


----------



## Braitman (Feb 22, 2019)

Thanks. I know that site well. Looking for any dealers or companies who have actually sold these kinds of scores.


----------



## MPortmann (Feb 22, 2019)

Braitman said:


> Thanks. I know that site well. Looking for any dealers or companies who have actually sold these kinds of scores.



Not sure this applies to your research. I have an original 1924 copy of Motion Picture moods (678 pages of written music) that were used by organists playing live to Hollywood silent pictures. If this is any help, please PM me.


----------

